# Bought a Fuji S5600, need lens advice please...



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all,

I took the plunge and bought a Fuji Finepix S5600, as my first 'proper' camera. Now, I do quite a bit of nature snapping, so I'm looking into getting a telephoto lens and a macro lens. I've seen these on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=230125820422&rd=1&rd=1

...which are cheap enough to warrant the purchase, as my budget is tight having just bought the camera itself. It's a kit that contains a tripod etc as well, which will be handy I'm sure.

Does anyone have any experience of this brand of lens so they can offer some advice on quality etc?

cheers
Jim


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm 99% sure its a fixed lens on the 5600. 

EDIT: Its a fixed lens. Read the last line below.


Reviews
Beneath its robust body lie the sensor enhancements that make the FinePix S5600 Zoom punch above its weight. Boasting a new 5th Generation five megapixel Super CCD HR sensor and Fujifilm s new Real Photo Technology, the FinePix S5600 Zoom has the power to capture large images with incredible clarity and detail in a range of lighting conditions. Complete with an unrivalled sensitivity range from ISO 64 to ISO 1600, the camera makes it possible to achieve crisp photographs with minimal noise, even in very low light conditions. The Anti-Blur Mode, which exploits the camera s exceptional ISO capabilities, reduces blurring caused by movement of the user, as well as movement blur caused by the subject, making it much more effective than image stabilisation technology alone. The camera s impressive 10x optical zoom has a fixed lens housing and covers all settings from wide to telephoto. It s ideal for amateurs and photography enthusiasts alike who want optical power but don t want to compromise with a heavyweight or bulky camera body. The fixed lens housing also ensures a lightning-fast start-up time and removes the risk of getting dust particles inside the lens or camera body.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> I'm 99% sure its a fixed lens on the 5600.


I'm 100% Sure, just sold mine! 

Although, u can buy one attachment for it, which is the Fujifilm Wide Angle Lens.

The S5600 is a little bit of a stupid camera to be honest, its basically, a fairly simple point and shoot, in an SLR like body. My fuji F10 which is less than half the size gives better results, a lot of people are fooled by its SLR looks, but this camera which i now have, is 10 times better than it 

Although, one BIG advantage of it, is the Huge Zoom, which is fecking fantastic, but i don't need huge zoom, so not a prob for me


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

It is a fixed lens, yes, the add-on telephoto lens screws onto the original lens, giving 30x zoom.

Gaz, the zoom on the 5600 is one of the reasons I'm going for it. For snapping wildlife it's great as you don't have to get as close to the subject to take the close-up photo. The F10 doesn't have a viewfinder either, which is one thing I found annoying when trying to use my sister's camera outside on a sunny day, I couldn't see anything on the screen so I just pointed and clicked and hoped everything was framed ok.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Can you let me know how you get on with the lens as I'm also looking at the 5600 or the 6500.


----------



## scotty328i (Mar 7, 2007)

Buy a 6500 you tight gits 

Thats what I have


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

scotty328i said:


> Buy a 6500 you tight gits
> 
> Thats what I have


:lol: :lol: Don't know if I'll even buy either yet. I did managed to find the 6500 for £149. :thumb:


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Right - as has been stated, the Fuji S5x00 range are fixed lenses - but they can handle a wide angle and a teleconverter lens with the use of an adapter tube (this may now be integrated on the S5600 - but on the earlier S5000 tube can be left on permenantly as it actually protects the lens during normal use).

The best zoom you can hope to achieve is 17x optical (646mm) - using the Olympus TCON-17 teleconverter lens (1.7x factor), which is actually longer and better quality (optically) than the Fuji version (1.5x factor).

I've used it successfully for motorsport and wildlife photograhpy, before I progresed onto a true D-SLR - although I still carry my S5000 as my backup camera.


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Rinko said:


> The best zoom you can hope to achieve is 17x optical (646mm) - using the Olympus TCON-17 teleconverter lens (1.7x factor), which is actually longer and better quality (optically) than the Fuji version (1.5x factor).


What exactly do you mean by the best zoom Rinko? Do you mean I am likely to get poor quality photos from anything larger, like the 3.0x converter above? If you say you've tried the 3.0x and it's crap I'll not bother and go with the TCON-17 as you suggest.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Good choice - i've just brought a wide angle lens for mine off ebay - not arrived yet but a friend has one on his S5600 and the results are amazing!

If you search on ebay hard enough i found a seller selling 28 different filters for £40 (exc P&P) which will be my next purchase/


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

dino said:


> Good choice - i've just brought a wide angle lens for mine off ebay - not arrived yet but a friend has one on his S5600 and the results are amazing!
> 
> If you search on ebay hard enough i found a seller selling 28 different filters for £40 (exc P&P) which will be my next purchase/


Very nice 

Can I ask what seller you got the lens from, please, dino?


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

r44flyer said:


> Very nice
> 
> Can I ask what seller you got the lens from, please, dino?


Seller's shop is http://stores.ebay.co.uk/BUYBUYEASY


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

r44flyer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took the plunge and bought a Fuji Finepix S5600, as my first 'proper' camera. Now, I do quite a bit of nature snapping, so I'm looking into getting a telephoto lens and a macro lens. I've seen these on ebay...
> 
> ...


Have you seen these for this camera
http://www.finepixs5600.co.uk/


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

I have, thanks. Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be much info on there about add-on lenses.


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Got offered a Raynox DCR-1540 for a reasonable price (in comparison to an Olympus TCON-17) so I've gone for that for the telephoto. Apparently they offer good results, if anyone else is in the same boat, although they are a bit rarer so more difficult to get hold of than the Olympus.

Having looked for lots of opinion on the cheaper lenses available on ebay, I have concluded that you really do get what you pay for. The cheap ones tend to give poor image resolution which just gets worse at high zoom. Perhaps worth avoiding them. On the other hand, Raynox has been recommended to me several times as a low budget lens of good quality. I will be going for their versions of wide angle and macro lenses as well in the near future


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry for not posting back - when I said the "best zoom", I was referring to the best optical zoom. I personally chose the TCON-17 as Olympus is IIRC owned by Fuji (or it may be the other way round) and so the quality was very good.

I subscribe to the theory that in photography, you very much get what you pay for - but I think Raynox do some reasonable glass.

Have a look at http://www.s5000.net/, it's a FUJI S Series owners website and has lots of useful info on there!


----------

